# Quinq Success! ~new pics added~



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

My quinq group reached sexually maturity earlier this year and now they are producing very well for me. Aside from the eggs I pulled, I have several tads in the pond that I can catch a glimps of from time-to-time.

These are from Phil's "German" line

















Just thougt I'd share


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

aaahhh, love it! Great pictures, these will always be my favorite! When I get out of school, I promise, I am going to have a large tank with a large group of these!!! Keep the progress pics coming!


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

CONGRATS! Do you have a shot of the whole viv? I just got 2 quinqs at IAD. Hoping they are a pair.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

They are in the 55g I posted here (it has grown in a bit since then).

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=28050


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

WOW! Those are some great looking tanks.


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

What are they using as a lay site?


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

Congrats Rob!!! Looks like you didn't have a sls problem


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

> What are they using as a lay site?


They have been laying in black film canisters placed on the ground and located under plant leaves. I get about a clutch a week with 2-3 eggs per clutch. So far *knock on wood* no SLS yet!!


----------



## jschroeder (Mar 19, 2005)

I hate you...... :lol:


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

That' fantastic Rob!


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Good work Rob.

Mine breed much the same way - in black film canisters just slightly pushed into the soil. My group (4; Phil "German") gave me a flurry of breeding activity a few months ago, but nothing since.

But during that couple of weeks, I got 5 viable tads - and since then 3 have emerged from the water very heatlhy (no SLS).

FF larvae seemed to kickstart them last time - so I am doing that again.


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

LOL @ Justin


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

OK, here is an update of the first set of froglets. These things come out of the water big and grow fast. Still have several more in the water that shoud morph soon. WooHoo!


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

NICE little fatties


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Congratulations. Yeah quings come out of the water pretty big compared to some other thumbnails...guess that should have been another clue that they aren't part of that group 8) 

Keep up the good work.

Bill


----------

